# Original 1980 Diamondback Senior Pro



## bikesnbuses (Jun 7, 2014)

This bike is almost ALL original.Except for repop frame pad and grips and rechromed bars
 1980 Diamondback Senior Pro..Bought from the original owner,raced once..He added the Z rims


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 8, 2014)

*sweet!!!!!!!!!*

Those colors are killer!  Great looking bike!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2014)

Damn, that is some old school eye candy.


----------



## Mister R (Apr 18, 2016)

THAT is a beautiful thing.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Really nice. Are those IRC tires?


----------



## Schwinn1972 (Jun 12, 2016)

Awesome, just recently picked up a 80 Pro frame to match the fork, looking for these decals that are on this..


----------



## Schwinn1972 (Jun 12, 2016)

oops I mean a 79' frame.


----------

